# Word of Caution against Corsair AX850 with multi-GPU setup



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 12, 2013)

Guys, just wanted to update you about a drawback of AX850 PSU.

We can not connect the additional 4-pin EPS connector which is present in most of the high-end motherboards with this PSU if we are using a multi-GPU setup. please follow the below thread  for more details -
Connecting AX850 to Maximus V Formula with two HD7950s - Power-Supplies-PC-Cases-Case-Mods - CPU-Components

I had opened a tech support query with Corsair and here is what they said -

"Mandar, unfortunately the AX850 will not have enough connectors to accomodate two EPS connectors along with a multi-GPU setup. You would have to upgrade to a HX1050 or a AX1200 in order to have the proper connectors for your system. Sorry for the inconvenience."

So guys dont suggest anybody AX850 if multi-GPU setup in on cards.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2013)

For Multi GPU setup, Corsair TX 850V2 is the best choice. It offer plenty of connectors for Quad GPU setup and the raw power output is also higher here. If you have a good cabinet with proper cable management, managing the cables for this PSU isn't a tough job either. I am using 3 Graphics card with it.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> For Multi GPU setup, Corsair TX 850V2 is the best choice. It offer plenty of connectors for Quad GPU setup and the raw power output is also higher here. If you have a good cabinet with proper cable management, managing the cables for this PSU isn't a tough job either. I am using 3 Graphics card with it.


Even TX850V2 does not have additional 4 pin EPS connector which most of the high-end motherboards require to provide enough juice to proccy in case we are going for very high over-clocks.
​
*Type of connector:**Corsair TX850 v2*ATX connector (590mm)20+4 pin4+4 pin EPS12V/ATX12V connector (610mm)16+2 pin PCIe (590mm)45.25" Drive (400mm+150mm+150mm+150mm)83.5" Drive (+130mm)                 2SATA (410mm+150mm+150mm+150mm)8


At least in AX850 we do have option of connecting it since its modular.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you going to use LN2? If LN2 then you should have got the Maximus Extreme in the first place.If we dont go for extreme overclocks there is no need to have the additional 4 pin being fed with current.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 13, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Are you going to use LN2?* If LN2 then you should have got the Maximus Extreme in the first place*.If we dont go for extreme overclocks there is no need to have the additional 4 pin being fed with current.



Its not like that. People have done extreme OCing using LN2 even on MVG or any other mobos which do not have any provisioning for "LN2 mode" or anything like that.
And I'm not here to discuss about Extreme and Formula in anyway nor is the point whether I am going to use LN2 or not. Point is Corsair should make it clear on their product specifications page.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 14, 2013)

AX 850s 8 pin support and TX850V2s 8 pin EPS support is a very well known fact.  If you are not going for creating a world record you dont need them,we know overclockers know and so does Corsair. If you were so clued in why didnt you get the  Seasonic X 750 which supports 12pin EPS. ? 
The point is you have been ignorant.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> AX 850s 8 pin support and TX850V2s 8 pin EPS support is a very well known fact. The point is you have been ignorant.



Not only me but all the tech experts on this forum too then... LOL. Nobody is  "know all guy". And that is why we ask for help. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/168173-require-upgrade-over-tx650v2-power-my-crossfirex-setup.html

P.S. - Can you please mind your language please. Being a little soft on words can do wonders. Both of your two posts were not is good nature.



The Incinerator said:


> *AX 850s 8 pin support and TX850V2s 8 pin EPS support is a very well known fact*. The point is you have been ignorant.



What ? I never questioned there 8 pin support. I am questioning additional 4-pin EPS support along with all PCIe connectors. Which AX850 provides but only with a little work around.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 14, 2013)

mandarpalshikar said:


> P.S. - Can you please mind your language please. Being a little soft on words can do wonders. Both of your two posts were not is good nature.



I think you should practice what you preach.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I think you should practice what you preach.



What ? Which words did I say wrong? or did I accuse somebody of being ignorant?



The Incinerator said:


> AX 850s 8 pin support and TX850V2s 8 pin EPS support is a very well known fact.  If you are not going for creating a world record you dont need them,we know overclockers know and so does Corsair. If you were so clued in why didnt you get the  *Seasonic X 750 *which supports 12pin EPS. ?
> The point is you have been ignorant.



Warranty sir... as suggested by other forum members.



The Incinerator said:


> AX 850s 8 pin support and TX850V2s 8 pin EPS support is a very well known fact.*  If you are not going for creating a world record you dont need them,we know overclockers know and so does Corsair*. If you were so clued in why didnt you get the  Seasonic X 750 which supports 12pin EPS. ?
> The point is you have been ignorant.



People have made world records even without any additional 4 pin connectors on motherboards like Maximus V Gene, which does not have provision for it at all on board. So I agree.

And again.... Point is not why I bought something, and BTW I am not at all disappointed with my purchase. Point is I want to make people know about this so that they can make informed purchase. And am saying Corsair should mention it on  at least the box or product specifications page.
I don't know under what impressions you are flaming but stop it right away.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 14, 2013)

See mandar I didnt like the way you said You are not here to discuss about Formula and Extreme, neither am I. All wanted to do is sooth you telling you that you wont require them coz we generally dont do LN2 mess,we all know the amount of work and mess we need to go through for LN2. Hence youre good or great with that sane board and equally good PSU.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> See mandar I didnt like the way you said You are not here to discuss about Formula and Extreme, neither am I. All wanted to do is sooth you telling you that you wont require them coz we generally dont do LN2 mess,we all know the amount of work and mess we need to go through for LN2. Hence youre good or great with that sane board and equally good PSU.



I agree that I don't require it. I just wanted to let people know so that they can make informed purchases.
And about Extreme and Formula.. you started accusing me of choosing the wrong one. So in first place you should be carefull about this. When you reply in that way, its ok for you and when I reply, you say you dont like it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 14, 2013)

You didnt get the point. I didnt mean it that way. Reviewers have already pointed out that issue while reviewing the TX850V2. But since for extreme clocks and LN2 people use 1000watts and higher so it was not deemed necessary for Corsair to include the 12 pin EPS support on 850 watts PSu coz nobody uses them for the specifics,hence.

And mate you have been a lot of help in this forum dont mind arguments as long as they are enriching.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 14, 2013)

Guys, chill out and don't play accusing game. Incinerator, I think Mander wasn't accusing any brands for not providing the features he needed and just for letting the people know what problem might arise if anyone can go with that combination. Even if a problem is well known to reviewers or overclockers, there isn't any harm to mention it here. A person who is planning to get a a very high end Motherboard can choose the correct PSU based on his post. The information you've provided about the cheaper Seasonic PSU supporting the 12 pin EPS is also helpful.
Rather than fighting for personal preferences or what one will do with his money, make the thread as much informative as you can which will help us all and improve the quality of this thread.


----------

